# Motor tauschen an S120



## MeisterLampe81 (28 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns heute die Frage gestellt, ob es eigentlich einfach möglich ist, an einer S120 einfach einen Typgleichen Motor zu wechseln??

Bei unserer alten Anlage (Sinumerik 810M mit 611 Umrichtern) konnten wir immer ohne Probleme die Motoren und Leistungsteile tauschen. Nun haben wir diese Anlage gegen eine S120 mit einer CU320 und 1FT7 Motoren umgebaut. Die 1FT7 habe Drive-Cliq. Kann ich hier einfach einen Motor 1:1 tauschen oder muß ich im Starter noch ein paar Parameter verändern?? Ich hab in einem Handbuch etwas von dem Parameter p9909 (Topologievergleich) gelesen. Hier ist allerdings nur die Rede von Komponenten. Das explizite tauschen von Motoren wird nicht erwähnt..
Und was ist mit dem Inkementalgeber?? Kann man den einfach tauschen?? Normalerweise müßte der doch auch eine "Nummer" senden..

Gibt es eine Anleitung oder ähnliches?? Für den Hardwaretausch eines Gebers habe ich schon eine Anleitung gefunden, aber dort steht nichts von "neu registrieren" oder ähnlichem..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## ChristophD (29 August 2012)

Hallo,

es muss eventuell die Seriennummer und node ID des neuen Motors übernommen werden, das geht über den erwähnten Parameter p9909 oder alternativ p9904. Hängt aber auch davon ab wie der Parameter p9906, wenn der auf >0 steht dann kann es sogar sein das kein Topologieunterschied gemeldet wird.
Beim Geber hängt es vom Motor ab, wenn es noch ein G1 Motor ist so kann man den Geber nicht so einfach tauschen (im Motorgehäuse integriert) bei den G2 Motoren ist der Geber hinten an den Motor geflanscht und kann einfach getauscht werden.
Wenn von Komponenten bei SINAMICS die Rede ist sind das meistens auf DRIVE-CLiQ Geräte, also auch ein Motor mit DRIVE-CLiQ ist eine Komponente.

Bist Du sicher das die gefundene Anleitung den Gebertausch dokumentiert und nicht nur den Tausch des SMI Modules?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (30 August 2012)

Hallo Christoph,

ich muß mir die Tage mal das Projekt angucken und schauen, wie die besagten Parameter stehen.

Die Anleitung "Geberwechsel" war eine Orginal Siemens Anleitung http://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/SINUMERIK_SIMODRIVE_04_2010_D/1FT7_BE.pdf?p=1 . Auf Seite 51 ist das entsprechende Bild..

Was ist ein SMI Modul??

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## ChristophD (31 August 2012)

Hi,

ok.
In der Anleitung das Bild ist ein G2 Motor, da ist der Geber hinten so angeflanscht das er gewechselt werden kann.
SMI bedeutet SensorModulIntegrated, da ist der DRIVE-CLiQ Anschluss des Motors.
Auf dem Bild in der Anleitung ist es die graue Komponente oben auf dem Geber.

Gruß
Christoph


----------

